# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Island Turf Tours

## Island Turf Tours

Island Turf Tours
For safe, affordable and reliable transportation service choose Island Turf Tours.

Why choose Island Turf Tours? We have unbeatable prices and 
first class customer service.

Island Turf Tours is based in Negril/ Ochi Rios but we offer transportation throughout Jamaica. We offer airport transfers, round town transportation, excursions and private tours

Contact:Island Turf Tours 
Adventure awaits !

Contact us at:
Telephone: (876) 797-6602
WhatsApp :Frown: 876)877-6952
Email: islandturftours@gmail.com
www.islandturftoursja.com

----------

